# 8*8*8 Mod by 7*7*7



## r_517 (Dec 3, 2009)

*8*8*8 Mod by 7*7*7 (VIDEO ADDED)*

The original post is *here*, by 大烟头(ID on mf8: Da Yan Tou, real name: Bao Daqing) (A very famous DIYer in China, also the patent holder of Crazy 4*4*4 Cube and DAYAN DIY) 

----------------------BEGIN-------------------------

VIDEO HERE: *http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTM2NzU1MTk2.html*

When V-cube 7 was manufactured, I was always considering how to DIY it to 8*8*8. I once DIY a 6*6*6 using a 4*4*4 cube and that took me 3 months.
The theory is very simple -- The inner structure was a Rubik's 4*4*4 structure, add one layer into it and fix the orbit of the inner ball structure. However, it's REALLY hard to make it because every part was needed to be modified and the size had to be calculated very accurately. I failed at the first two times.

The first time is just an attempt, so I didn't took photos.
The second time: The inner orbit is not very round-sized. You can see as following:


















This was the third attempt. I was satisfied of them. 
I could not help trying them when only half of it was completed. I felt it was pretty good under the calculation by hand. So this struture should be OK if it was manufatured like this.





























Generally speaking it was done, and will not easily get POP. But I'm stilling working it to make it more fluent.









The most difficult part is the fourth and fifth layer of the cube. The orbit has to be VERY round-sized. I fixed the orbit for 3 times. You can see as below, it was a bit different from the first picture on the top.














































EDIT: The last two layers:





























---------------------END---------------------------


----------



## r_517 (Dec 3, 2009)

Comments are welcome.

There are still 2 layers not finished. (It is finished, but he's improving it.) You can go to the original post if you want to see the process.


----------



## Zava (Dec 3, 2009)

r_517 said:


> *Comments are welcome.*
> 
> There are still 2 layers not finished. (It is finished, but he's improving it.) You can go to the original post if you want to see the process.



you'll be waiting a lot for them...there are no words for the awesomeness of this mech 
seriously. I laughed for like 5 mins after I've seen these pictures. this guy's a genius.


----------



## Logan (Dec 3, 2009)

Who could have guessed that the worst puzzle ever (rubik's 4x4) could make one of the best puzzles ever! Great job improvising a mech!


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 3, 2009)

Simply amazing! Seriously, this has to be one of the coolest mods out there of an existing puzzle!

Chris


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 3, 2009)

Clickless too!!!!

AMAZING.


----------



## Hakan (Dec 3, 2009)

I await a tutorial!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 4, 2009)

i though this guy also make the dayan DIY?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow, nice job. I really like the idea of building even V-cubes off of the Rubik mech 4x4 - it is really the best mechanism for dealing with the middle layers of bigcubes, as it never gets core misalignments or weird middle-layer lockups and does not require large numbers of hidden internal pieces. It would be very cool to play with 8x8 (and 6x6 as well!) produced by this method. I wonder if there is any way to modify 5x5 into 6x6 like this.



Logan said:


> Who could have guessed that the worst puzzle ever (rubik's 4x4)



Are you joking? Rubik 4x4s are amazing when properly broken in, and it is the same mechanism used in the Mefferts (and clones) cubes that so many of the top cubers use.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 4, 2009)

Logan said:


> Who could have guessed that the worst puzzle ever (rubik's 4x4) could make one of the best puzzles ever! Great job improvising a mech!


WRONG! Worst puzzle ever is the rubik's 5x5


----------



## Logan (Dec 4, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Who could have guessed that the worst puzzle ever (rubik's 4x4)
> ...



But meffert's 4x4s are not exactly the same as rubik's ones. I like to think of Meffert's 4x4s as improved rubik's 4x4s. Let me re phrase it: Rubik's 4x4s are the worst puzzle ever when new.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 4, 2009)

i think the core he used is miniQJs, which rocks.


----------



## Logan (Dec 4, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> i think the core he used is miniQJs, which rocks.



If this is true then I withdraw my previous two posts.



TheMachanga said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Who could have guessed that the worst puzzle ever (rubik's 4x4) could make one of the best puzzles ever! Great job improvising a mech!
> ...


 My Rubik's 5x5 is amazing. I broke it in then modded it a little so it's not as loose.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 4, 2009)

Logan said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > i think the core he used is miniQJs, which rocks.
> ...



the third one is mini qj, and the second one is large QJ


----------



## Gurplex2 (Dec 4, 2009)

i love you man!

i cant wait to see the finished product!
im bored of 7x7, me wants bigger!!

i really enjoy looking for pieces, remembering locations of pieces and building the first 8 edges is my favorite!! heh, its probably why i love big cubes so much


----------



## Hammond (Dec 4, 2009)

Simply amazing.

Just pure genius.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 4, 2009)

Logan said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



...
meffert's 4x4=old rubik's
old rubik's pwn, new rubik's sux
enuff said

on topic: simply amazing! there are many chinese out there who are puzzle building geniuses....look at the 12x12x12! and now this!


----------



## Logan (Dec 4, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



don't forget the 17x17!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 4, 2009)

Logan said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > on topic: simply amazing! there are many chinese out there who are puzzle building geniuses....look at the 12x12x12! and now this!
> ...



You are just DETERMINED to fail, aren't you?!

The 17x17 was designed by Oskar van Deventer...


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 4, 2009)

Very cool. I love that you didn't use V-cube mech.


----------



## Owen (Dec 4, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## r_517 (Dec 5, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> i though this guy also make the dayan DIY?



yep u r right


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 5, 2009)

Interesting idea. Wonder how it turns...


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't think this will turn very well. But it is very cool none the less. I've been seeing on that website for awhile now & I saw early on that the guy posted a bunch of posts of simply numbers. (Probably because the forum has a picture limit. & I'm sure he wants to keep the pictures at the beginning of the topic.) There's one more post left so it looks like there's more pictures to come.


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 5, 2009)

True. It's amazing nonetheless...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 5, 2009)

how'd you put in the centers? and how does it turn?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow...I think that sums more than just all of it.


----------



## Radu (Dec 5, 2009)

Ingenious mind. Impressive!


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Omniscient (Dec 5, 2009)

wow it is great


----------



## (R) (Dec 5, 2009)

woww... I love even numbered cubes, they are the best, tis is a great innovation


----------



## piemaster (Dec 5, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 6, 2009)

Puzzle transforming at it's best.


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 6, 2009)

It looks like a UFO or some engine kinda thing...lol
very cool...


----------



## KwS Pall (Dec 6, 2009)

It looked lovely when it was 8x8 + 4x4 

Really i liked that photos.
However, that core is the best for even cubes - no clicking, no misallignments, just perfect


----------



## cooldayr (Dec 8, 2009)

i love it, gonna try it myself, anyone got 2 spare v cube cores


----------



## michaellahti (Dec 8, 2009)

That's a lot of permutations there... Just imagine how many that new 12x12x12 has...


----------



## irontwig (Dec 8, 2009)

I've been thinking of using a ball mech for higher order cubes, but building that beast is of course something else. That mechanism looks so beautiful.


----------



## cooldayr (Dec 9, 2009)

very nice puzzle
turn better than i thought
looks like its better than a v cube 6 out of the box
is it lubed? 
if not it can get that much better
cant wait to see it stickered


----------



## Gurplex2 (Dec 9, 2009)

smoking is bad for your lungs


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 14, 2009)

this guy is a utter jerk!! he thought that making some stupid little mods gives him the privilege to go running around calling people an idiot.


----------



## r_517 (Dec 14, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> this guy is a utter jerk!! he thought that making some stupid little mods gives him the privilege to go running around calling people an idiot.



there must be some misunderstanding i think. i have asked them a lot of questions several times and he's really really kind. Please give the proof if you think he ever called people idiot.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 14, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> this guy is a utter jerk!! he thought that making some stupid little mods gives him the privilege to go running around calling people an idiot.



Where in the name of molasses did you see him call people idiots?


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## r_517 (Dec 14, 2009)

iSpinz said:


>



wtf the network here (in my dorm in ireland) blocked taobao.com so that i havent seen his new pic since last year. this pic must be a new one coz there is a Crazy 444 there


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 14, 2009)

for some reason i couldn't visit the mf8 forum. is everyone else also having the same problem?


----------



## r_517 (Dec 14, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> for some reason i couldn't visit the mf8 forum. is everyone else also having the same problem?



government is checking every forum if there is BT(bittorrent) source that suspect in unauthorized cartoons and movies. so thousands of forums were closing these days, and only a few of them passed the check. maybe mf8 is under check right now; maybe it has failed the check already  ; or maybe it's just an ordinary regular check for databases 

WTF!


----------



## aronpm (Dec 14, 2009)

r_517 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > for some reason i couldn't visit the mf8 forum. is everyone else also having the same problem?
> ...



As soon I read daniel's post, I guessed it would be their government. I am not surprised.


----------



## r_517 (Dec 14, 2009)

aronpm said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



actually it's my government  their purpose was nothing wrong, they just overdid it. lots of forums have change their servers to America to survive the check.

*ps: mf8 is back just 1 minute ago*


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 14, 2009)

it's back now! YAY!

EDIT: damn you ninja'd me


----------



## riffz (Dec 14, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> this guy is a utter jerk!! he thought that making some stupid little mods gives him the privilege to go running around calling people an idiot.



Are you ever going to elaborate or explain this?


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 14, 2009)

NICE!! That is sweet! 
Truly amazing!

The only thing you need next is a non-ball mechanism,
upping the ante to MORE AWESOMENESS! Leading to an
EVEN AWESOMER CUBE!

Keep up the AWESOME work!!!

-CitricAcid


----------



## otofcontroll (Jan 11, 2010)

How did you get the, centers off the v-7 core so easily?


----------



## V-cube7_101 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm wondering too how he got the center pieces off the core easily. Did he cut them off or did he yank them out real hard?


----------



## Viktor (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm building one of these as well, and I wonder about the length of the centers, I´d prefer it in centimeters! hehe!
Just yank it back and forth and it will break off. Some off the core may be stuck in the center piece, and that is a bummer, if that happens you can do as mm&p does in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiPPFVjja0Q.
The centerpieces might be damaged by doing thos though...


----------

